# Beginners view on fat loss



## caedus (Mar 3, 2014)

(Intended for beginners to dieting)So you're working out hard in the gym, and you are even doing cardio like a beast, you might even be taking some gear, but for some reason you just can't seem to lose that fat. I have found that we are our own worst enemies when it comes to fat loss. The big secret to losing fat is WILLPOWER and decision making when it comes to eating. If your diet is not consistently good then you will never lose the fat that you want to lose and you will never look the way you want to look. Sit back and develop a manageable diet plan and take it one day at a time, treat your eating problem like an addiction, better yet treat it like a drug addiction.... Focus on eating right and exercising one day at a time and if you can eat clean for one day, you will find you can eat clean for two days, and then a week, then a month, and some point it will simply become a new way of life. If you can stick to your plan on eating properly and continue to work out like a beast in the gym and get cardio on a daily basis then you will realize your fitness goals. I have struggled my entire life with overeating, I am a powerlifter and a very big boy and I have just recently begun counting my macros and calories and tracking my nutrition with the Fitness Pal app and I'm only now starting to become aware of what it is that I am putting in my body. I am now eating more veggies with lots of protein and very little carbohydrates, by very little I mean 200 to 300 grams of carbohydrates a day which for me is about one-fifth of what I used to eat. I have lost 20 pounds in about a month and a half by doing cardio, working out like a beast and eating better. Making responsible food choices is harder for me then quitting cocaine cold turkey 10 years ago. But I have come to find out that there is no magic pill and no magic drug and that the answer is very simple. If you have the ability to control your own mind, your own thoughts to make responsible food choices and you have to force yourself to do it, then you will succeed. It's easy to walk into the store buy a Ben and Jerry's and go home and destroy it then go to bed, but what if you had a light salad and then went and did some cardio then went to bed. I am NOT an expert in the field of fat loss by any means, I am a man that loves bodybuilding who has always struggled with fat loss and it is just my intention to share my story with you and offer you support and to tell you that you can do it if you try hard and control your own thoughts. Good luck to you all. Remember one day at a time, just tell yourself " today I will not binge eat, today I will work hard and lose fat because I want to look better and feel better. If I can do it today then I can do it tomorrow." One day at a time brothers and sistas.

"May the force be with you all"


Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyB (Mar 3, 2014)

Very spot on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toneispower (Mar 3, 2014)

I've been in the same boat.. spent countless dollars on AAS...  It took a long time for me to man up and face the real demons. I was an emotional eater and it took a lot of hard work mentally to break that train of thought. I still struggle with it but seeing the results in the mirror makes it so much easier once you realize what you can really do with your body !


----------



## chrisco (Mar 3, 2014)

Awesome post. I've been working out and cardio like a beast but know that the main thing holding me back is my diet. Sometimes Scumbag brain gets the best of me when I eat

This is great motivation tho 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## caedus (Mar 3, 2014)

I am happy to help

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## FitnessSage (Mar 4, 2014)

You're generally right but I don't think we have to deny ourselves everything unhealthy. Having a cheat day when you devour everything in sight is crazy but I don't think you should treat an occasional piece of cake like heroine. you just have to be moderate in everything. You might reach a stage in your life when you don't need unhealthy foods because they don't give you pleasure anymore, but while you're on the way don't kill yourself with sacrifices


----------



## micheal78 (Mar 13, 2014)

Most of the time beginners see "fat loss" as dieting... which is wrong


----------



## ronniemuel (Mar 13, 2014)

FitnessSage said:


> You're generally right but I don't think we have to deny ourselves everything unhealthy. Having a cheat day when you devour everything in sight is crazy but I don't think you should treat an occasional piece of cake like heroine. you just have to be moderate in everything. You might reach a stage in your life when you don't need unhealthy foods because they don't give you pleasure anymore, but while you're on the way don't kill yourself with sacrifices



I tend to agree with this, and its how i have been successful.  I have 1 dedicated cheat meal per week, always Friday lunch.  I keep it semi healthy, in terms of not going buck wild on the calories, but i'll eat things that dont necessarily fit either.  Keeps me going i guess.  I have also read several times it can help kick start your metabolism and body into turning up the heat a little, then tapering back as you start eating normal again, sound theory, though i dont know if its actually true.  I tried going 100% clean eating, doesnt work for me, causes me to break down and give up.


----------



## sewardfitness (Mar 15, 2014)

nice man i always tell my clients the first steps are drink at least a gallon a day cut of all sugars and go for a walk. most lose 10 pounds in a few weeks with this alone


----------



## MissLynn (Mar 31, 2014)

Rule: Its not "dieting"... its a lifestyle!


----------



## caedus (Apr 6, 2014)

MissLynn said:


> Rule: Its not "dieting"... its a lifestyle!



Thanks 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 7, 2014)

MissLynn said:


> Rule: Its not "dieting"... its a lifestyle!



Thats a FACT!

And great post by caedus!


----------



## caedus (Apr 8, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> Thats a FACT!
> 
> And great post by caedus!



Thanks bro

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mincow (Apr 9, 2014)

Great advice.  I find your key points that apply to way more than just dieting and exercise are "no magic pill," and "one day at a time."  If you applied to those two points to everything, you'd be successful and just about anything you want.


----------



## caedus (Apr 9, 2014)

Mincow said:


> Great advice.  I find your key points that apply to way more than just dieting and exercise are "no magic pill," and "one day at a time."  If you applied to those two points to everything, you'd be successful and just about anything you want.



Thank you

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy57 (Apr 25, 2014)

Excellent post. I always had a problem with snacking or having a beer after work. getting a grip with those really helped my progress. I cut out most, not all alcohol, and I usually drink vodka sodas when I do. As for snacking I've replaced the ice cream with Greek yogurt, and replaced chips with almonds or other mixed nuts. 

It's all about choices. We are after all, a reflection of what we've chosen.


----------



## RokSolid15 (Apr 25, 2014)

Solid post.  Your diet has everything to do with the results you will see and the goals you may have in mind.


----------



## MDR (Apr 25, 2014)

Glad to hear you are having success with your diet.  I understand what you are saying, but unlike a drug addiction, a successful eating plan can include some indulgence.  Relapse during substance recovery is always an indication of something wrong with your program.  Correction and re-evaluation is needed to understand what lead to you falling off the rails.  Eating an occasional pint of Ben and Jerry's can very well be a part of a healthy diet.  Looking at dietary issues in extremes can lead to problems pretty easily. Many find the occasional enjoyment of empty calories a crucial part of long term dietary success.  Moderation when it comes to such eating seems to be the key, along with the realization that the vast majority of calories injested need to be quality nutrition designed to support good nutrition.  Good luck with your pursuit of health and well being in your diet and in your life.


----------

